# Dog Groomers advice on hot oil treatments for dogs



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to know if there are any groomers out there who have used a hot oil treatment on a dog's coat and or skin because of itching, dry skin and scratching. If you have, what brands can I use on my dog and if there are any home made hot oil treatments I can make at home.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never used them, and of the other groomers I know that have, say the results are very limited, if any. Dry itchy skin/scratching is better solved from the inside out..foods, etc. Any topical product will be sketchy on results, and if lucky, a quick fix for a day or so.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

As a previous groomer now hair dresser I'm not a fan of hot oil treatments period. They do more damage than good. I don't know as far as dogs because I've been out of the grooming scene for a hot minute, but hot oil treatments don't penetrate the hair and stay on the surface, not allowing hair to absorb moisture naturally and drying hair/skin worse.


----------

